# new guy



## lefty eskrimador (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm a newbie here, having just found this forum on the Internet.  I've been involved with martial arts for 34 years, and Inayan Eskrima for 30 of those years.  I currently teach a small group in Fort Wayne, Indiana, but am hoping to expand soon.  Just wanted to say hi to everyone here.

Kim (don't let the name fool you, I'm a guy)


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Thank you for clarifying your gender..It saves a lot of embarassment, usually for me... LOL


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 20, 2007)

Ave. :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 20, 2007)

lefty eskrimador said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a newbie here, having just found this forum on the Internet. I've been involved with martial arts for 34 years, and Inayan Eskrima for 30 of those years. I currently teach a small group in Fort Wayne, Indiana, but am hoping to expand soon. Just wanted to say hi to everyone here.
> 
> Kim (don't let the name fool you, I'm a guy)


 
Welcome. 

A # of us here train in Balintawak and Modern Arnis here in Michigan. Contact us if your ever in the Detroit or Flint area!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 20, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Salagubang (Sep 20, 2007)

YO!!!...wasap!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2007)

Another Hoosier FMAer! Excellent! I'm in Terre Haute.

Wasn't Dan Inosanto just up that way a couple of weekends ago?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## lefty eskrimador (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all,
First time I checked in on this forum in a while, sorry.

My wife is originally from Flint, and I'm only a few hours fro Detroit, if I'm ever in the area, I'll definitely get in touch.

Dan is in this area a lot, he is here once or twice a year at Keith Wetoskey's Academy in Waterloo, and pops into Indy frequently.

Kim


----------



## Kacey (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And don't worry about the white belt - that's related to the number of posts you've made, and has nothing to do with your actual rank in any MAs you're involved in.


----------



## geezer (Jul 2, 2008)

lefty eskrimador said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a newbie here, having just found this forum on the Internet.  I've been involved with martial arts for 34 years, and Inayan Eskrima for 30 of those years.  I currently teach a small group in Fort Wayne, Indiana, but am hoping to expand soon.  Just wanted to say hi to everyone here.
> 
> Kim (don't let the name fool you, I'm a guy)



A "newbie" with 34 years of experience. Gotta love it! It's great to have a "voice of experience" posting. I'd like to know more about the Inayan system. --Did attend a seminar with Jon Ward once. BTW do you post much over on FMA Talk (another good forum, 99% Troll free)?


----------



## jkembry (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to MT, happy posting!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome back we are glad to have you here!


----------



## lefty eskrimador (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all,
Thanks so much for the warm welcome.  Yep, I also post over on FMA talk, and also on the Inayan Forum (www.inayan.com/forums).  What would you like to know about the Inayan system?  Ask away, I'll try to answer as best I can, and if I can't, I know most of the Inayan family, I can refer you to someone who can answer.  BTW, Jon Ward is a great guy, I've known him on-line for years, and he's a fantastic source of Inayan info.

Kim



geezer said:


> A "newbie" with 34 years of experience. Gotta love it! It's great to have a "voice of experience" posting. I'd like to know more about the Inayan system. --Did attend a seminar with Jon Ward once. BTW do you post much over on FMA Talk (another good forum, 99% Troll free)?


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 4, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------

